

Ask HN: I design datavis but what is my job title? - mark_integerdsv

I work in the data analysis field. I have a background in BI but I specialise in designing ways to encode data to a visual format.<p>I&#x27;m not a Data Scientist because my mathematical abilities are laughable at best but I do work with statistics and data, especially in the communication of these.<p>I wouldn&#x27;t say I have anxiety over it but I would like to be able to tell people my role in a one liner.<p>I know a rudimentary amount of D3 and various other JS libraries, smattering of Python and lots of experience with Enterprise BI stacks.<p>...WTF am I?
======
dlu
Data Visualist

Or I'd go with a designer role. Designer within the Data group? Something like
that

~~~
aregularguy
If $$'s a concern, I'd lean on the data analysis side more-so than design.

